# 05 Maxima Head Light



## jjnetter (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok I need help I have a driver side head light out and I need to know how to replace the bulb. Can I do it myself or do I need to pay Nissian $70 bucks?????


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

jjnetter said:


> Ok I need help I have a driver side head light out and I need to know how to replace the bulb. Can I do it myself or do I need to pay Nissian $70 bucks?????



You don’t have to. You can definitely do it all by yourself. I hope this could help…

1.	Required items: a replacement, sealed-beam lamp and the appropriate screwdriver(s)— usually a Phillips-head, sometimes a Torx.

2.	For easier access, remove the headlight trim piece if so equipped. This plastic trim ring is attached with a T-15 Torx screw at each corner.

3.	Unscrew the headlight bezel. This lamp is secured with four Phillips-head

4.	With the bezel removed, the lamp can easily be removed and unplugged from its wiring connector.

5.	Plug in the new lamp and reverse the disassembly steps. Always check headlight aim when replacing a lamp.

Do you have Volvo 240 Parts? I’m just curious of how good is the quality…


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

??
You are asking about an 05 Maxima right? There is no sealed beam lamp with a plastic trim ring.
You will need to get access to the rear of the headlamp, twist off the big plastic cover, unplug the bulb harness, then twist out the bulb.
Getting access is the difficult part. I found it easier to remove the front inner fender lining from the wheel well to get to the back. Just take your time if you want to do it yourself.


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

correct, you have to remove a few parts to gain access.


----------



## ifightthefoo (Sep 6, 2007)

You need to get a 9012 bulb to replace the stock bulb. The bulbs themselves are like 30 bucks. And its a lil tricky to get the bulb out, but you can do it without taking the bumper off. Hope that helps


----------



## jason7613 (Sep 27, 2007)

ifightthefoo said:


> You need to get a 9012 bulb to replace the stock bulb. The bulbs themselves are like 30 bucks. And its a lil tricky to get the bulb out, but you can do it without taking the bumper off. Hope that helps


im sorry did you say $30 for the headlight?? 2005 maxima se??? i went to autobarn and 2 people (1 of which didnt even work there) told me it was $500!!!!!!!!!!!! what the hell is that about? is this $30bulb the same exact thing as the stock one? i know you said it was but again i've been driving around with 1 headlight out because im not spending $500 for a headlight..also where would i get one??


----------

